# Sykes good day of sheeps....12-22



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Posting these for my buddy gavin. He caught these studs today all on shrimp. Wish I had been there....nice bunch of fish.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice day out there!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn, looks like one killer dinner to me. Way to go!


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Good Looking Sheeps, hope I can get out there later this week and try my first time luck on some Sheepies !


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

We were out there for 2 hours yesterday with live shrimp and didnt get a bite. I guess we were doing something wrong.


----------



## Hu388 (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone know about the water today at piers? Cloudy?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice catch Gavin hope to see both of yall out at Sikes again.


----------



## ratsacs (Mar 27, 2008)

Good job


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Yummy! That is one of the best eating fish I have ever had.


----------



## Get Reel Get fish Gavin (Jan 3, 2015)

Well I like see in my fish on the website just made an account will im going for bonita tommrow sheeping later haha those were a fun fight


----------

